# FRER INDENT LINE???



## HopefulStar

Hi Ladies. I’m fairly new and the hubby and I have been TTC for a year now. I took A test this morning and have NEVER seen a faint line like this. It’s a squinter I’ll give you that. I’m dreading that this isn’t just an indent or evap line. Or my eyes are just letting me see what I want To see. 
Any thoughts??? Only picture I have right now


----------



## amb_83

I see a faint line on your test :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint when I zoom in


----------



## HopefulStar

HopefulStar said:


> Hi Ladies. I’m fairly new and the hubby and I have been TTC for a year now. I took A test this morning and have NEVER seen a faint line like this. It’s a squinter I’ll give you that. I’m dreading that this isn’t just an indent or evap line. Or my eyes are just letting me see what I want To see.
> Any thoughts??? Only picture I have right now
> 
> View attachment 1106725


UPDATE: 
I have An update and I KNOW I’m supposed to wait 48 hours but this definitely looks darker than my first test. I’m planning to wait till next Friday again to see if anything changes. I’m still not convinced and just hoping this isn’t the infamous indent or evap line. This time i dipped the FRER for 5 seconds as recommended instead of the 20 as i did in the last picture. Wish me luck


----------



## HopefulStar

amb_83 said:


> I see a faint line on your test :)

:oops: I’m really hoping so!! :blue:


----------



## HopefulStar

Bevziibubble said:


> I see something faint when I zoom in

:dust: Im so happy I’m not the only one seeing “something”. I was Really hoping my eyes weren’t playing tricks on me to see at least a faint line.


----------



## NightFlower

HopefulStar said:


> UPDATE:
> I have An update and I KNOW I’m supposed to wait 48 hours but this definitely looks darker than my first test. I’m planning to wait till next Friday again to see if anything changes. I’m still not convinced and just hoping this isn’t the infamous indent or evap line. This time i dipped the FRER for 5 seconds as recommended instead of the 20 as i did in the last picture. Wish me luck
> 
> View attachment 1106751

Definitely looks darker and easier to see. I'm thinking faint positives GL!!


----------



## HopefulStar

NightFlower said:


> Definitely looks darker and easier to see. I'm thinking faint positives GL!!

you don’t know how much your input meant to me this morning. Tysm! And GL on last baby being a baby girl. :yipee:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Looks like the start of a BFP! I see those clearly. When will you be testing next? :)


----------



## HopefulStar

sallyhansen76 said:


> Looks like the start of a BFP! I see those clearly. When will you be testing next? :)

I plan to retest this coming Friday! I bought Some test strips also as I am one of those need to test every second type of gal. :rofl:


----------



## NightFlower

Good luck when you test again on Friday


----------



## HopefulStar

NightFlower said:


> Good luck when you test again on Friday

:oops: I’m trying not to be so anxious and baby dust and luck is definitely what I’m needing! Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## HopefulStar

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck :)

thank you so much! :yipee:


----------



## mummof1

Looks darker to me !


----------



## HopefulStar

Hi Ladies. An update for you all this morning. I didnt start to feel right Tuesday night and started to have major cramping. I took yesterday off of work to rest up in hopes that nothing was wrong. But then I started spotting. Woke up this morning and sure enough it’s AF… -sigh- I’m feeling very down this morning and will update again next cycle. Thank you to everyone who has supported me through my first possible faint positives. That feeling was amazing and I’m just trying to hold onto that!


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs:


----------

